# I feel so lost



## cloftis86 (May 31, 2012)

I haven't had to deal with dp for about 3 years. Life was going so great. I just got married last month to an amazing man. I finally found someone who treats me great. I have a beautiful 6 year old daughter that I love more than life itself. We have a great family. We have so much fun. But last week...I had my first episode of dp in years. It was a smack in the face. We were just driving home and it hit me. Out of nowhere. No warning signs. Since then, I haven't felt right. I can feel the dp lingering around. I'm not ready to deal with this again. Maybe my meds have quit working? So now I start the wonderful recovery journey. Going to the dr and being a guinea pig for meds until I find the one that helps. I try to be positive because I have been through this and survived. But it's not fair. I hate putting life on hold. I don't want to be scared to leave the house. I don't want to be scared to drive and go places. I want to enjoy things. I just feel so helpless right now. I just want to cry and sleep. I want to sleep until I feel better....


----------



## AusHusky (Aug 18, 2014)

Sometimes i ask myself why me? why do i have to be stuck with this disorder. But then i just soldier on and try to get my mind off it. You have recovered once, you can do it again just try not to think about it to much and if you do then distract yourself. Mourning over the fact that its back is what will slow you down the most.


----------



## dotcom85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Stop taking meds. Come down and take more time for you and relax. dont stress yourself to much its normal that at some point in life you have to much stress and from one to another second you feel that derealisation thats a warning sign from your body to just take a step back.

Did you have enough magnesium in your nutrition? Magnesium helps me a lot. And if you take pills (meds) you can have a big lack of magnesium. be sure to take about 500-600mg of magnesium each day its realy important and also more important for women. A lack of Magnesium also ends in depression and anxiety so please inform you if you have enough and dont take everytime meds against your problem before you tryed everything in nutrition.

The nutrition was one of the keypoints in my derealisation.


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

For me, I need to get out and about to feel more of reality or like I'm here. I may not 100% feel a connection with reality but I know from my memories that the things I see are real. If I stay home, I get bottled up and start to feel more of DP and Dr and this leads me to feel sad, lonely, suicidal.


----------



## plaidpajamas (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm in the same boat my love.

I was DPDR free for about 6 years.

During those years I lived like there was tomorrow the whole time.

It was great!

But out of nowhere it hit me too.

I think my meds stopped working.

Which meds were you on?

I've been back to DPDR for 3 months now.

I went on a much higher dose of Lamotrigine and started taking Naltrexone.

I will get better. I think the most important thing is to not lose hope.

Try to read the more positive posts


----------

